

Ask YC: Someone builds your idea in return for equity. Good idea? - shabda
http://www.prototypeinvest.com/default.aspx

======
meredydd
Aiee! _How_ many times has this been submitted and voted up now?

I count three, now: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=176381>,
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=176381>,
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=176055> and

This is getting silly. At least this particular submission linked to the
actual _website_ of the people doing it...

~~~
ericb
It would be nice if a moderator could combine these threads.

------
comatose_kid
"Tech start-ups with an inadequate or none existing prototype, seriously
diminishes the chance of being clearly understood and fully appreciated by a
potential investor."

Poor grammar and a lack of editing seriously diminishes the chance of being
clearly understood and fully appreciated by a potential founder.

------
chaostheory
This is more realistic in the long haul: <http://hashrocket.com/> "Your idea,
implemented in 3 days. No joke."

The last time I checked it cost 30k... ideas are cheap and even counting the
really good ideas, a lot of people tend to have the same ones. If the idea
submitters have nothing to contribute besides the idea, I feel that you're
creating a self imposed 'tax' on yourselves.

I guess it's useful to you guys if you think that you're not creative enough
to come up with any good ideas on your own.

------
Harkins
I would think that anyone smart enough to build a good prototype would have a
drawer full of startup ideas.

~~~
sanswork
So true. I have a book full of ideas that I keep. When I have free time I add
them to an excel file, write a small vba script to randomize the list then
pick the top one and work on it.

~~~
jamesbritt
I'm curious: how many have you completed?

Do you find yourself re-ordering potential projects because one or another
seems more promising or doable?

~~~
Harkins
I've launched five of the ideas off my list in the last three years.
<http://NearbyGamers.com> is the only public success (though it's small and
growing rather than big and robust). I've got one idea currently in
development and am actively exploring the design and market for two others.

I reorder the list probably every six months or so as markets change, I have
new resources, and I finish things. With >30 ideas on the list I know I'll
never get to them all.

------
sonink
The only question to ask is :How experienced is the team in converting ideas
to businesses ?

...and if not then it's like someone attempting to build a car factory without
knowing what a gearbox is.

~~~
cridal
Isn't it like a box with gear in it?

------
theentrepreneur
I simply love the idea - can help a lot of people. Stop whining :-)

~~~
Harkins
Hello, sock puppet.

------
gsiener
I'd be worried that their landing page is written in .NET

